#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  In the future ,will farming be fully automated?

## Bhavya

In the near future,our fields could be tilled,sown,tended and harvested entirely by co-operating autonomous machines by land and air.
And they'll be working both day and night.
Driverless tractors that can follow pre-programmed routes are already being set out at large farms around the world.
Automation going to make major change in agriculture.

Here is a brief Article about Automated farming.

Will farming be fully Automated?
What do you think is it Good for humanity?
what is the future of farmers?
Shall we get a healthy food by automated farming ?







 :feedback please:

----------


## Moana

> In the near future,our fields could be tilled,sown,tended and harvested entirely by co-operating autonomous machines by land and air.
> And they'll be working both day and night.
> Driverless tractors that can follow pre-programmed routes are already being set out at large farms around the world.
> Automation going to make major change in agriculture.
> 
> Here is a brief Article about Automated farming.
> 
> Will farming be fully Automated?
> What do you think is it Good for humanity?
> ...




Of course, automation might promise more efficient food production, but it also threatens agricultural jobs.

----------


## Moana

> In the near future,our fields could be tilled,sown,tended and harvested entirely by co-operating autonomous machines by land and air.
> And they'll be working both day and night.
> Driverless tractors that can follow pre-programmed routes are already being set out at large farms around the world.
> Automation going to make major change in agriculture.
> 
> Here is a brief Article about Automated farming.
> 
> Will farming be fully Automated?
> What do you think is it Good for humanity?
> ...


Nowadays it has farming has been automated due technology.

----------


## Bhavya

> Of course, automation might promise more efficient food production, but it also threatens agricultural jobs.


Agree automation allow us to do efficient farming but as you said it will make more farmers jobless. I think we should keep the balance between manual and automation farming.

----------

